# where to buy frozen bbs?



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I got some angelfish that started to pair up and lay eggs... but of course the fries are not surviving in the community tank and I need to set up a breeding tank for them... but I just have a quick question. I don't want to set up a brine shrimp hatchery and was wondering where in Vancouver is a good place to get frozen baby brine shrimps... thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

IPU probably your best bet. Failing that, I think Coquitlam Pet Habitat may have them - call them first though.


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

I got some from IPU before try them they should have it


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

King Eds has them also,


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank everyone!


----------

